# Who is the best pontiac engine builder?



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a '71 400. I have decided to just pull the motor and ship it to a pontiac pro. I am looking for my motor to be built to a strong(around 400hp/same or above torque)reliable weekend driver. I don't need anything for drag racing, just enough streetable power to not be embarrased if opportunity arrises. After researching, I am starting to see the machining needed to get the compression correct for today's 92/93 octane, and all combinations needed to get it right. There seems to be several options where to send a motor, I was wondering if someone has already had their motor worked on, and is very happy with the results, would recommend that shop to me.
Thanks in advance,
Neil


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Paul Spotts is revered around here. Paul worked for Performance Years at one time.

Also, Race Krafters gets many Kudos, they've appeared in HPP many times.

Others will have other names of top notch builders as well.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RICHIE HOFFMAN here on Long Island (doin my build)......BUTLER PERFORMANCE (Tennessee), PAUL SPOTTS, MR. PEABODY (Virginia, a member here!)...all top notch Pontiac builders!! Eric :cheers P.S. There is a video of Richie starting a 455 he just built, and I have one of his stroker motors in the for sale section...pics.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Google Jim Butler Performance, they're in Leoma,TN. They have many options and are a big name in Pontiac Raceing. I have one of his engines in my car, it's a beast.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Jim Lehart, Central Virginia Machine Service (Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!). Is one of the best there is. He wrote the "building your short block" chapter in Jim Hand's book (How to Build a Maximum Performance Pontiac V8) and knows more about how to build very strong, pump gas friendly, Pontiac torque monsters that will last forever than anyone else.
There are people as far away as the Netherlands who ship their engines to him. This Firebird is running CVMS power...





What sold me when I met him, was that he was willing to discuss ideas and real information with me over the phone unconditionally - meaning whether I did any business with him or not.

He supplied the parts for my 461, did all the balancing, and custom machine work on the pistons.

Great guy.


Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ I trip like that would sell me too! :lol:








Cool vid Bear. Now we need one in your car. (Mine will have to wait till spring )


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have spoken with Jim and, as Bear says, he is a stand-up guy who knows his engines. He has given me excellent advice over the phone for zero compensation and was selfless with his time. If I need something in the future, You can bet he'll get my business.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Isn't Jim ...Mr Peabody on this forum???? Good guy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Isn't Jim ...Mr Peabody on this forum???? Good guy.


Yes he is. Mr. PBody --- although he hasn't been active on any forum for awhile, he's been focusing on other things - like building monster Pontiacs 
So, if you want to talk with him directly, the quickest way to reach him is to call him at his shop.
He's also got one of the best head porters in the business working with him too, Dave Wilcox. If I was "bucks up" and wasn't so set on running the heads I have, I'd be asking Dave to whip me up a set of Edelbrock round ports, or Tigers. 
As it is, if I can get this thing dialed in and also get it to hook, the software predicts I'll be perilously close to "roll bar required" territory. 

Bear


----------



## pressgod1 (Apr 10, 2012)

*engine build*

Hey all
Am looking to get an engine built for my 1969 Pontiac Custom "S" and I live in south Fl., west coast. Any word on an engine builder that knows Pontiacs? I have found one Kens Speed shop but any others? Let me know thanks!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion --- the best there is: Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Bear


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

*Jim IS the best.*

Jim is working on my 68 400ci torque monster now! Can’t wait. 
So don’t be calling him TOO much. Every 5 minutes on the phone is 5 minutes longer I have to wait.

Lance


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Jim Lehart, Central Virginia Machine Service (Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!). Is one of the best there is. He wrote the "building your short block" chapter in Jim Hand's book (How to Build a Maximum Performance Pontiac V8) and knows more about how to build very strong, pump gas friendly, Pontiac torque monsters that will last forever than anyone else.
> There are people as far away as the Netherlands who ship their engines to him. This Firebird is running CVMS power...
> Dave's 68 Firebird 160 mph trip - YouTube
> 
> ...



Dang Bear- watching that video, all I could think of were the lyrics to Hot Rod Lincoln......"Now the boys all thought that I'd lost my sense
And telephone poles looked like a picket fence
They said "Slow down, I see spots!"
The lines on the road just looked like dots"


----------



## p.rat75 (Oct 26, 2019)

Looking for a tried and true Pontiac engine builder/machine shop in S.E. Michigan/N.W. Ohio. Any leads out there? Thanks


----------



## Zeypher69 (Dec 25, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> Jim Lehart, Central Virginia Machine Service (Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the *** Engine!). Is one of the best there is. He wrote the "building your short block" chapter in Jim Hand's book (How to Build a Maximum Performance Pontiac V8) and knows more about how to build very strong, pump gas friendly, Pontiac torque monsters that will last forever than anyone else.
> There are people as far away as the Netherlands who ship their engines to him. This Firebird is running CVMS power...
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Dave upgraded the brakes on that Pontiac too!


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Zeypher69 said:


> I hope Dave upgraded the brakes on that Pontiac too!


I have heard mixed reviews of CVMS in the recent past, anyone have any recent reviews?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I would refer you to Jaspers Engines before I could in good conscience ever recommend CVM.
The show ended for Mr Lehart years ago. He is a real nice guy but let too much crap leave his dirt floor shop.
Sorry but true.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

CVMS is permanently closed


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

O52 said:


> CVMS is permanently closed


I can refer you to two threads re: the late CVMS from a member who got stiffed there, he was rather unhappy with his experience.









Central Virginia Machine Service (CVMS) Negative Review


WARNING! Do not send your engine to this hack! Well after almost a year of waiting to get this engine back from Jim L. @ CVMS including tearing it back down to a long block to fix things like rusted tins, cracked hub, leaking timing cover etc. I again had noise coming from the rockers and...




www.gtoforum.com













Central Virginia Machine Service Rip - Off


Central Virginia Machine Service (CVMS) Review - A Rip Off I decided to create a new thread on the junk CVMS is putting out their door. I want make sure my post pops up when someone is looking at CVMS. I waited to make this post as I wanted to have all of the facts before writing. It’s a...




www.gtoforum.com





I PM'd with the member and have no doubts about his experiences. Goes to show you really have to do your homework on finding a bulder as things do change with time, good guys become slack.


----------

